# Plactic Film or Heat Seal Film for embroidered patches??



## Nettie (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi: I've been reading through all the forums on making patches. I've bought blank patches with an already merrowed edge so I can embroider them myself. What I'm stuck on is finding a proper backing to put on the back of the patches after they are embroidered. (yes..I have checked with the local fabric store..their product is paper thin and can't get anything else in) Without it I find they don't have a finished or professional look. I won't be placing them on garments for customers..they just want me to make the patches. It would be preferable to be able to give them the option of sewing them or heat sealing them on afterwards. I've read a few forums that discussed putting on a plastic film or heat seal, but unfortunately it wasn't elaborated any further. If anyone knows any further info about these products including experience with either, recommendations, and especially where to buy it I would be eternally gratefull!!

"Hitting dead-ends in London Ontario",
Nettie


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

For everyone that is looking for backing and the emblem twill (the good stuff) that the big companies use to make patches with contact www.carrtextile.com they will have all that you need. They will even send you free samples if you request. 

Let me know if you need further help. I know other companies that will do the merrowing etc....

Carolyn


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Who will do the merrowing? What about the cutting, is there someone that will laser cut them?


----------



## Nettie (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you for your help. I did find a supplier of the backing I was looking for using your links. Madheira put me onto Stahls, and low and behold they were 2 hours away from where I live..Go figure..lol. 
I really appreciate the advice and help from this forum. What started out as something I thought was going to be easy to do; turned into a lot of digging and searching to get the right look I was trying to achieve. I find the people on here to be genuinely helpful and encouraging, whereas approaching companies for guidance usually ended up being discouraging and advising you against trying this. Perserverence and great info from this site helped push me forward; and I'm glad I did!
For anyone else struggling with this, I'll pass on my info:
I purchased the Magna Hoop Patch Kit...Learning curve, but works well and saves purchasing a merrow machine. I then found a supplier of blank patches which come with the proper merrowed edge, who will let me order a minimum of 25! Last step was finding the heat seal backing to seal to the back of the patch after I embroidered them. I'm thrilled with the result! They look professional, and I'm getting compliments on them.
This was a relatively inexpensive way to make professional looking patches on a single head embroidery machine.
Thanks to all who helped me along the way!
Nettie


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use fuse-n-bond from www.allstitch.com if the customer wants a glue backing. Otherwise we use scrim felt to make the patch stiff.


----------

